# Brisket Sauce with A.1. Steak Sauce



## dr k (Jul 8, 2013)

11/4 C. Ketchup

3/4 C. Brown. Sugar

3/4 C. White Vinegar

3/4 C. Water

1 T Soy Sauce

Dash+ of Tobasco Sauce

1/2 C. A.1. Steak Sauce

1 T. Celery Salt

1 T. Worcestershire Sauce

1+ Clove Garlic Minced

1/4 C. Prepared Mustard

Place over low heat to simmer stirring constantly.  Simmer 30 minutes.

-Kurt


----------



## themule69 (Jul 8, 2013)

Sounds good. Thanks for sharing.

Happy smoken.

David


----------

